# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0

## bluedragon0702

Rất vui khi modder chuyên nghiệp người Ba Lan Bartomiej Kurpiewski đã chụp những tấm ảnh rất tuyệt vời vì bộ modding tản nhiệt nước với bo mạch chủ Maximus VII Gene có tên gọi là Parvum S2 là một tuyệt tác thực sự. Trong cái thời mà nhà nhà ai cũng dùng ống bơm cứng cho hệ thống tản nhiệt nước thì bộ mod này đã đi ngược lại xu thế là ống bơm được uốn cong thể hiện sự mềm mại và tinh tế rất cao.


Ngoài ASUS ra thì bộ mod này được hoàn thành nhờ vào sự hỗ trợ từ EK và BitsPower cho các thành phần linh kiện của tản nhiệt nước.


Đây là vài bức ảnh nhá hàng của tác giả trước khi các bạn được chiêm ngưỡng toàn bộ quá trình hình thành tác phẩm của Bartomiej trên trang Photostream Flickr





​
*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## giasuvietmy

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

có đèn LED không vậy thớt, thấy tối đen thế

----------


## quangminh01

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

cái bó dây nhỏ nhỏ màu đỏ để làm chi vậy ta

----------


## fantasysl06

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

nhìn sơ cái thiết kế là biết của bác ROG rồi

----------


## xuantruong.seo

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*




> có đèn LED không vậy thớt, thấy tối đen thế


Mặt trước với mặt sau có đèn màu đỏ kìa. cạnh trên cũng có nữa kìa

----------


## mewevn

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*




> cái bó dây nhỏ nhỏ màu đỏ để làm chi vậy ta


chỗ đó để dẫn nước tản qua cho nó mau nguội đó thím

----------


## drspiller12345

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

bên trong có vẻ sao nó chật hẹp thế

----------


## cameraquansat

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

nhìn cũng đẹp thiệt, nhưng chả biết bộ tản này giá như nào hén

----------


## mewxu

*Trả lời: Maximus VII Gene biến hóa cùng Bartomiej Kurpiewski: Parvum 2.0*

sài toàn ống mềm, thấy nó ẻo lả sao sao ấy

----------

